# Jericho 941 impressions



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently purchased a IWI Jericho full size steel in 9mm and I am beyond impressed. First feel the gun is just so solid. Some of the finest hand guns really do come from isreal. This gun is so accurate and consistent it's insane. Much better than any glock or walther I have owned or shot. What I don't understand is why these guns aren't more popular? If you haven't shot one you are missing out. But seriously why don't you ever see these more often. I went to the range with some coworkers and they are all sold on jerichos now. Any one experiancing any problems with a Jericho? Here's a pic. It was all black when I got it but I pollished up some parts on the slide. Tell me what you think!


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I was at their website looking at them recently. Are they manufactured in Israel? If the design is a CZ clone, like I've read, they can't be bad guns. Looks like they run about $100 less than a comparable CZ. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i love mine i have one in .45acp and cant get enough of it... the only problem i have with mine is that i dont have those grips lol


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I did not know they made Hogue grips for it. Are the grips identical to a CZ?


----------



## Speadymeady (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never owned or shot a cz so I can't compare the two but I have read that it's based of a cz and a
browning high power. But seriously at your next gun show or next time you are at your local gun store play with one a little. For the price you won't find a more solid pistol. The aftermarket is slowly growing for these as well. 

The hogue grip really completed the setup. Even for the southpaws out there this gun feels and fires so well. I'm glad Charles Daly picked up the Jericho line because there customer service is top notch. If anyone wants to give a Jericho a whirl and you live in Hampton roads I'de be happy to meet at a range to destroy some targets


----------

